
We made a HUGE mistake - floown
https://medium.com/inside-floown/we-made-a-huge-mistake-f4ff3069d558
======
irascible
I thought naming it "floown" was the mistake. Apparently the mistake was
actually not firing everyone involved and starting over.

"our platform that helps organizations always know who's available to work."

What does that even mean? Is it a calendar? Ugh this .com stuff drives me up
the wall...

~~~
contravariant
There's also this beauty:

>Still, we pulled through and re-shifted our focus to our original vision: to
build an on-demand versatile team that truly believes in a future of work
where people have multiple clients or employers.

That one has so many buzz words I'm not even sure what it was they were trying
to say. Luckily they clarify it in the next sentence:

>A team that believes in the platform we're trying to build, and more
importantly, believes in the roadmap, decisions and actions of the founders.

Which I presume means that some of the initial people they hired had their
doubts about the product and the competence of its founders. Since those
founders responded by firing them all and hiring new people, I'm starting to
have doubts as well. Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but if they expect
the people they hire to have full confidence in their product and its founders
then I don't think I meet their hiring criteria.

